# Tổng hợp phỏng vấn Ngọc Trinh



## Xinh (29 Tháng tám 2012)

"Vòng 3 càng ngày càng vuông lên như nắp cống íhh, tôi mê  nhất vòng 3 của mình". Cô khoe mình xây được nhà cho bố mẹ, đón anh chị  về ở cùng, nhưng rốt cuộc lại thừa nhận tất cả đều có sự giúp đỡ nhiệt  tình của những người đàn ông từng đi qua đời cô. Nghe cô kể "cái đồng hồ  có mấy ngàn à", "cái túi Chanel cũng 6.000 đô thôi", "chỉ tốn tiền sinh  nhật vì mỗi lần sinh nhật là đổi xe hơi"... ai cũng ngỡ Ngọc Trinh sinh  ra từ "lá ngọc cành vàng, sướng từ trong trứng" chứ không phải là cô  gái nghèo khổ ở mảnh đất Trà Vinh.         









 Xem Hoa hậu Ngọc Trinh trả lời ứng xử

*Nữ hoàng đồ lót Ngọc Trinh: Yêu tôi tốn kém lắm! * 
*Nghèo  chắc không yêu đâu. Nói đùa vậy nhưng đúng là tôi thích những người đàn  ông chững chạc, bản lĩnh và thành đạt. Họ hiểu tâm lí và biết chiều.  Ngay như những người đàn ông trẻ giầu có tôi cũng không thích vì họ  không có chiều sâu.*








  Ngọc Trinh


*Chính tôi là người dẫn mẹ sau về cho ba đấy!*

*PV: - *_Tại sao cô lại chọn cho mình một con đường riêng biệt, đầy rẫy thị phi và hình ảnh … (xin lỗi) có phần rẻ mạt?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Tôi thấy rất tự tin về body của mình. Tôi cũng nhìn dáng của những  người mẫu rồi, không phải ai cũng được nuột nà như tôi. Ví dụ khi mặc đồ  kín thì 2 cô người mẫu đều đẹp như nhau, nhưng khi cởi đồ chỉ còn đồ  lót thì sẽ có 1 cô đẹp còn 1 cô xấu.

 Bản thân nhiều cô người  mẫu da trắng nhưng trắng không đều, cho dù họ có đi tắm trắng hay dưỡng  da như tôi. Còn riêng tôi lại trắng đều từ trên xuống dưới, từ trước ra  sau chỗ nào cũng một mầu da như vậy hết, ngay cả vòng 3 là nơi dễ nứt  hay nhăn da nhất thì cơ thể tôi vẫn rất ổn định. Tôi tự tin nhất với  vòng mông và eo của mình, còn ngực thì bây giờ nhiều người có, hoặc họ  làm lại nên mình cũng thấy nhiều.

*PV: - *_Ba mẹ chị nói gì khi thấy con gái mình khoe thân như vậy?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Không! Mẹ chỉ biết khen đẹp thôi, không kêu ca gì hết. Mẹ còn nói từ  khi tôi quyết định trở thành nữ hoàng nội y, vì lúc trước tôi cũng hay  chụp áo cưới, áo dài, dạ hội, mẹ còn nói “con chụp những đồ mát mẻ một  tí như đồ lót đẹp hơn cả những đồ cứng”.

*PV: - *_Mẹ chị là một người tân tiến, cởi mở?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Đây là mẹ sau (tức là mẹ kế - pv), mẹ sinh ra tôi đã mất trước rồi, 6  tuổi mẹ sau mới về. Mẹ đẻ tôi khi sinh tôi rất khó, bác sĩ chỉ cho chọn 1  là mẹ hoặc con thôi, ba tôi thì chọn mẹ (nước mắt tràn mi). Nếu là tôi,  tôi cũng chọn mẹ nhưng mẹ đã chọn tôi, vì cứu tôi mà mẹ chết.

 6 năm sau, ba tôi mới cưới vợ. Chính tôi là người dẫn mẹ sau về cho ba đấy!

*PV:- *_Vì sao chị biết câu chuyện về người mẹ ruột của mình?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Khi tôi chừng mười mấy tuổi, ba và mọi người kể lại. Vì lúc đó, mọi  người cứ hỏi: Có nhớ mẹ, thương mẹ không? Tôi nói: Không! Từ đó, ba dặn:  Sau này có ai hỏi thì phải nói là có thương mẹ, yêu mẹ. Mẹ vì con nên  mới mất.

 Nhưng thật lòng tôi không có ấn tượng gì về mẹ đẻ, tôi chỉ biết thương người mẹ sau thôi.

*PV: -* _Chị làm mai mẹ kế cho ba mình thế nào?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Hồi  nhỏ, tôi đi chơi bán đồ hàng với các bạn. Tôi vô vườn hái lá chơi đồ  hàng thì vô đúng nhà mẹ sau. Mẹ lại thích con nít nên tôi chơi với mẹ.  Tôi quen mẹ một thời gian rồi tôi mới nói: Ba con đẹp trai lắm! Mẹ con  mất rồi, mẹ về làm mẹ con nghe. Thế là mẹ về. Về quen biết ba, rồi qua  lại và thương ba tôi. Mẹ đã thương tôi trước sau đó mới đến thương đến  ba.

*PV: -* _Ba chị và mẹ kế thương nhau bao lâu thì cưới?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Tôi  không nhớ nhưng cũng không lâu lắm đâu, chắc khoảng 6 tháng. Hôm đám  cưới ba, chị ba khóc không cho đám cưới, 2 anh trai tôi cứ lầm lầm lì  lì.

 Ngày mẹ về làm dâu, mẹ ở trong nhà tôi luôn. Sáng sớm mẹ  dọn dẹp nhà cửa, lo cơm nước cho cả nhà, sau đó mẹ về nhà ông ngoại chăm  nom cơm nước cho ông, bà ngoại thì mất rồi chỉ có ông ngoại với mẹ và  em mẹ, nhưng tại tính mẹ hay lo, nên cái gì mẹ cũng phải tận tay mẹ chăm  sóc thì mới an lòng. Tối ngủ ở nhà nhưng cứ sáng là mẹ cứ chạy giữa nhà  tôi và bên lo cho ông ngoại. Ông ngoại cũng rất thương tôi nha, số tôi  cũng rất may mắn, mất người mẹ ruột nhưng bù lại được người mẹ này rất  tuyệt vời.








  Nữ hoàng đồ lót Ngọc Trinh


*Chị gái dí tôi, nói: Tại mày mà mẹ chết*

*PV: - *_Chị thương mẹ sau như vậy, các anh chị có cự nự chị không?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Chị ba tôi hay thấy tôi lo lắng cho mẹ sau nhiều quá, bảo: Mày lo cho bà ấy nhiều quá, mẹ ruột sanh mày ra mà không được nhờ.

 Nghĩa là các anh, chị nhà tôi không có ai thương mẹ sau, chỉ có tôi  thương mẹ thôi. Tôi nghĩ mấy anh, chị tôi lớn nhưng suy nghĩ không được  sâu lắm! Người ta bỏ cuộc sống sung sướng, lấy ba mình nghèo khổ vầy,  mình nói cảm ơn còn không hết.

*PV:- *_Khi nhỏ, anh chị em trong nhà trách móc sự ra đời của Trinh làm mất đi người mẹ ruột không?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Dạ  có! Lúc mẹ chưa sanh tôi ra, nhà tôi rất giàu. Sau khi mẹ mất, nhà tôi  cứ lụi dần. Tôi ra đời, anh hai (sinh năm 1980 -pv) không trách móc cũng  không thương tôi, còn chị gái tôi bình thường không sao, nhưng cứ thấy  bạn bè hàng xóm có con gấu bông hay có chiếc xe đạp mới, chị lại dí tôi  nói: Tại mày mà mẹ chết, tao mới không có được.  Tôi cũng tủi lắm!

*PV:-  *_Đến khi nào thì chị không còn bị trách móc về cái chết của mẹ đẻ nữa?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Chắc  từ lúc tôi lên Sài Gòn, họ cũng lớn nên biết suy nghĩ hơn. Bây giờ thì  anh em tôi thương nhau nhiều lắm! Bản thân tôi cũng lo cho tất cả mọi  người trong gia đình nên họ dành tình thương cho tôi nhiều hơn.

 Tôi đã có nhà tại Sài Gòn dù có xa trung tâm một chút, nhà rộng 100 m2,  gia đình anh chị tôi đều về ở chung, mỗi phòng cũng rộng 50m2. Còn ở  quê, tôi đã xây được nhà cho ba mẹ ở rồi, giờ ruộng đồng mẹ cho người ta  mướn để cấy, mẹ chỉ chăm ba. Tình cảm của các anh chị tôi đối với mẹ  cũng đỡ hơn, không còn ghét bỏ, hằn học như lúc xưa nữa.

*PV:- *_Mẹ kế chị có sinh con với ba chị không?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Không có sinh thêm. Tôi rất thích có em bé, đòi mẹ đẻ em hoài nhưng mẹ  bảo: sợ đẻ xong không thương con chồng nữa, nên mẹ không đẻ. Mẹ rất  tuyệt vời!

*PV:-  *_Có khi nào chị lý giải tại sao các anh chị trong gia đình lại ghét bỏ mẹ kế vậy không?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Tại  lúc ba cưới mẹ sau về, trong đầu óc anh chị chỉ có người mẹ trước thôi,  nên ghét người mẹ sau lắm. Và nghĩ ba sẽ bớt thương tụi tôi mà chỉ  thương mẹ. Nhưng mẹ sau đều chiều chuộng tất cả mọi người, mẹ không  đánh, không lớn tiếng mắng con chồng, còn nếu anh chị không nghe thì mẹ  không nói nữa.

*PV:- *_Đồng lương giáo viên của mẹ kế và tiền kiếm được từ chạy xe ôm của ba chị có đủ nuôi cả nhà 6 miệng ăn không?_

*Ngọc Trinh:-*  Lấy ba thì lúc đó mẹ cũng không còn làm cô giáo nữa, mẹ về phụ ông  ngoại canh đồn điền và ông trả tiền cho mẹ. Tiền ba mẹ kiếm được không  bao giờ dư đồng nào vì 4 đứa chúng tôi ăn hết rồi. Chị cứ thử nghĩ xem,  nhà có 4 đứa đang tuổi ăn tuổi lớn, cơm không còn ăn rào rào nữa là. Thế  nên, hôm nào ba chạy xe được 50 ngàn đồng thì nhà có thịt ăn còn ba  chạy xe không được thì chỉ có cơm với canh thôi.

*PV:-* _Có khi nào chị thấy ba mình than khổ không?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Không!  Ba tôi là một người không biểu lộ cảm xúc ra bên ngoài, thương con cũng  không để cho con biết. Tôi biết ba rất thương tụi tôi, làm tất cả mọi  việc để cho con ăn học, không muốn con đi làm bất cứ việc gì, việc chị  ba (sinh năm 1982-pv) đi phụ cơm cho dì là chị ấy muốn chứ ba không bao  giờ ép. Tính ba rất đàn ông.

 Từ nhỏ tới lớn tôi không bao giờ  thấy ba ốm đau gì hết, chỉ cảm sơ sơ thôi. Còn người ốm bệnh là 4 đứa  chúng tôi, đứa nào cũng sống chết một lần hết. Năm 12 tuổi gì đó tôi bị  sốt xuất huyết tưởng chết, lúc đó nguyên tỉnh Trà Vinh bị dịch này, các  bệnh viện không có đủ giường nằm nữa. Tôi thì sốt quá, ba ôm tôi vào  lòng, nói: “Chúa ơi! xin cho con của con lây bệnh qua con đi, con chịu  hết cho” khi đó tôi sốt cao, nhưng vẫn nghe thấy hết.

 Rồi một  lần, tôi thấy ba chạy xe ôm, người ta đưa tiền cho ba mà không đưa tận  tay, tiền bị rơi xuống đất, người ta không lượm mà ba cuối xuống lượm.  Tôi đã không cần biết sau này lớn lên mình làm gì nhưng nhất định mình  phải cho ba một cuộc sống thật tốt.

 Rồi có những đêm mẹ về bên  ngoại chăm nom ông bệnh, tôi nằm cạnh ba, đêm nghe bụng ba kêu “o o” vậy  đó, ba nhịn đói để nhường cho 4 anh em tôi ăn, 4 đứa ăn dữ lắm. Chính  những cái đó là động lực cho tôi bật lên.











*Bạn bè rủ tôi đi làm nghề massage*

*PV:- *_Và chị đã “bật lên” như thế nào?_

*Ngọc Trinh: -*  Động lực khiến tôi quyết tâm lên Sài Gòn kiếm tiền là vì ba bệnh nhưng  lại giấu tụi tôi. Một lần tôi đi chợ, mọi người nói “ba mày té (xỉu),  mày có hay không?”. Tôi về hỏi, ba nói “đâu có, tao đói quá rồi tự nhiên  ngất đi, tao không biết gì hết”, tôi hỏi mẹ, mẹ nói ba thiếu máu não.

 Khi đó tôi chỉ nghĩ trong đầu là giờ mình làm gì để kiếm tiền, lúc này, anh hai và chị ba tôi lên Sài Gòn đi làm rồi.

 Con gái dưới quê tôi muốn có tiền xây nhà hoặc trả nợ cho ba mẹ toàn  phải lấy chồng Đài Loan hoặc Hàn Quốc, nhắm mắt lấy đại, con gái miền  Nam hay sống vì cha mẹ là vậy. Tôi thấy mình không thể vậy được, dù khi  đó tôi mới 16, trong đầu chưa định hình mình sẽ làm gì để kiếm tiền. Sau  khi lên Sài Gòn 1 năm, tôi bắt đầu kiếm tiền gửi về cho ba mẹ, nói ba  mẹ không được làm gì hết, vì khi này ba tôi vẫn chạy xe ôm.

 Nhớ  lại gia đình chỉ thấy nghèo là nghèo, những bữa cơm ăn không đủ no, ngủ  mà trời mưa phải lấy thau hứng tùm lum, ba mẹ cứ phải bắc thang lên  luồn những bọc ni-lông để cho khỏi nhiễu (mưa dột).








  "Vòng 3 càng ngày càng vuông lên như nắp cống íhh, tôi mê nhất vòng 3 của mình" 


  PV:- _Tỉ  lệ phụ nữ tỉnh Trà Vinh làm gái mại dâm, kết hôn với người nước Đài  Loan, Hàn Quốc khá cao, bản thân chị có những suy nghĩ “tặc lưỡi” … trả  hiếu ba mẹ không?_

*Ngọc Trinh:-*  Không!  Mấy người bạn cũng rủ tôi lên Sài Gòn làm gái massage, nhưng  tôi không làm. Lúc đó gia đình tôi rất nghèo, với ba mẹ của những người  khác thì bắt con mình đi lấy chồng Đài Loan, Hàn Quốc nhưng ba mẹ tôi  không hề.

 Chuyện con gái quê tôi lấy chồng nước ngoài chỉ khi  ba mẹ muốn, ba mẹ họ khóc lóc trước mặt, nói: “Con lấy đi, ba mẹ khổ quá  rồi” thì họ phải lấy thôi. Nhưng ba mẹ tôi nói: “Nghèo cho sạch, rách  cho thơm. Ba mẹ cực khổ mấy cũng được.”

 Tôi lên Sài Gòn và theo  anh trai học pha chế đồ uống trong CLB Bi-da, tại đây anh Tiệp thấy  tôi, xin anh hai tôi cho làm nghề người mẫu tại công ty, nhưng anh tôi  dữ lắm. Anh nói: “Thà làm chỗ nào đó có anh, có em”. Sau này, anh Tiệp  thuyết phục 7, 8 lần thì được. Tôi vô nghề được 1 tháng là thi siêu mẫu  rồi, tôi được giải Siêu mẫu ăn ảnh, lúc đó tôi cao 1m66 thôi.

*PV:- *_17 tuổi, thân hình chị đã được đẹp thế này chưa?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Đẹp  rồi, lúc đó có vòng 1 rồi nhưng vòng 3 chưa bự như bây giờ, vòng 3 càng  ngày càng vuông lên, tôi mê nhất vòng 3 của mình, chứ vòng một bây giờ  thì ai cũng sửa cho to hết, mình có lớn cũng không thấy thích.

*PV: - *_Có bao giờ chị tự hỏi, tại sao mình không bị “sảy chân” … làm gái không?_

 Ngọc Trinh: - Có chứ! Con gái mới lên Sài Gòn nhiều cạm bẫy lắm nhưng  không biết sao tôi lại vậy. Tại sao trong đâu tôi luôn có ý nghĩ là mình  phải tốt hơn những đứa bạn ở quê mình, và tôi tin là cuộc đời sẽ đối  tốt với tôi, cũng có thể mẹ tôi thiêng, phù hộ cho tôi.

 Giờ mỗi  lần về quê, mọi người nể tôi lắm. Tôi còn nhỏ không cần phải lấy chồng  Đài Loan mà vẫn lo được cho ba mẹ, vẫn xây nhà cho ba mẹ ở nữa. 








  .


*Yêu tôi tốn kém lắm chứ bộ!*

*PV:- *_Hiện giờ chị vẫn giúp đỡ tiền bạc cho gia đình mình?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Cũng  chỉ gửi cho ba mẹ 5 hay 10 triệu thôi, vì mỗi lần người trong gia đình  bị bệnh là tôi lo hết rồi, số tiền này chỉ là tiền ba mẹ ăn xài ở dưới  quê.

 Còn các anh chị mình, tôi tạo cho mỗi người một công việc.  Chị ba bán shop đồ, anh tư làm tiếp thị cà phê, anh hai tiếp thị nhớt,  nói chung là đủ sống. Nếu con cái anh chị bệnh thì họ tôi cũng phải  giúp.

 Làm nghề người mẫu cũng thất thường, có khi 1 tháng tôi  trúng show chụp hình đồ lót, đi tiệc… thì 1 tháng kiếm được 7, 8 ngàn đô  nhưng có tháng thì không. Cũng tại tôi không đi diễn trên sàn catwalk,  chỉ chụp hình thôi. Nhưng nói chung, cuộc sống của tôi có bạn trai giúp  đỡ.

*PV:-* _Bạn trai chị có biết hoàn cảnh gia đình chị?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Bạn  trai tôi là người nước ngoài nên tôi cũng chỉ kể sơ sơ thôi. Anh ấy  cũng tội nghiệp tôi vì nhỏ nhất trong nhà mà phải lo lắng nhiều thứ. Anh  ấy có biết ba mẹ tôi rồi. Mỗi lần về đây thăm tôi thì cả gia đình cùng  đi ăn với nhau, nhưng người nước ngoài đâu biết nói tiếng Việt, chỉ “ừ  à” thôi.

*PV: - *_Bạn trai chị có giúp chị xây nhà cửa cho ba mẹ chị không?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Tất nhiên chứ! Bấy giờ tôi làm sao có đủ tài chính để lo được hết tất cả những thứ đó.

*PV:- *_Chị và bạn trai hiện tại yêu nhau lâu chưa?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Người  yêu mới thì khoảng 1 năm nay thôi. Tôi may mắn vì cứ yêu một ai thì họ  lại giúp đỡ tôi 1 phần nào đó. Nói chung, những người bạn trai đến với  tôi đều đồng cảm với sự thiếu thốn và nghèo khó của gia đình, họ đều  giúp đỡ tôi.

*PV:- *_Chị yêu từ năm bao nhiêu tuổi?_

*Ngọc Trinh: - *Tôi  yêu từ năm 17 tuổi, bạn trai đầu tiên của tôi là người Việt Nam. Anh ấy  hay ghen tuông trong khi tính tôi thì hiền, không lăng nhăng, ít đi  chơi, không thích xã giao, đi diễn xong rồi thì về nhà. Vì vậy, tôi bực  lắm!

*PV:- *_Còn người thứ 2 có phải là giám đốc Vũ Khắc Tiệp?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Tại sao ai cũng hỏi tôi có phải là người yêu của Tiệp không nhỉ? Tôi không nói nữa đâu.

*PV:- *_Chị quen bạn trai hiện tại như thế nào?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Một  lần đi chơi với bạn rồi quen biết nhau, đơn giản lắm. Ảnh cũng hơn bốn  mươi tuổi rồi. Khi đó, tụi tôi toàn nhắn tin, không gọi điện vì anh nói  gì tôi cũng chỉ “yes or no” thôi.

 Tôi có học tiếng Anh ngay từ  lúc lên Sài Gòn nhưng lại không có năng khiếu về ngôn ngữ, gặp người lạ  là bị khớp, không nói được. Tôi thấy mình nói gì bạn trai cũng hiểu, bạn  trai tôi đùa: em nói chắc chỉ có mình anh hiểu chứ không ai hiểu hết. 











  PV:- _Anh ấy yêu chị vì chị xinh đẹp, chân dài?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Đó  là điều đầu tiên. Tới bây giờ thì anh ấy nói vì tôi đáng yêu, nhìn ngu  ngu khờ khờ quá.  Bạn trai tôi nói anh ấy yêu nhất khi tôi cố diễn đạt  điều gì đó mà anh làm như không hiểu, xong rồi tôi cáu, tôi quơ tay chân  loạn lên. Còn thì, anh ấy thấy tôi là người giản dị. Tôi không phải là  một cô gái lúc nào cũng bắt bạn trai chiều, cái gì tôi làm được thì tự  làm, đó là cái anh ấy thích ở tôi.

*PV:-* _Sao chị chọn đúng người đàn ông thành đạt để yêu vậy?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Nghèo  chắc không yêu đâu. Nói đùa vậy nhưng đúng là tôi thích những người đàn  ông chững chạc, bản lĩnh và thành đạt. Họ hiểu tâm lí và biết chiều.  Ngay như những người đàn ông trẻ giầu có tôi cũng không thích vì họ  không có chiều sâu.

 Bạn bè tôi có bạn trai trẻ tuổi, cũng mua  những đồ đắt tiền cho bạn gái nhưng tôi thấy họ chỉ coi bạn gái như một  bình hoa, trang sức mà thôi. Họ chỉ thích tụ tập những nơi ồn ào, náo  nhiệt như bar, vũ trường… Tôi thích 1 người tình cảm, thực sự thương  tôi, hiểu, lo lắng cho gia đình tôi.

*PV:- *_Có khi nào chị nghĩ những người đàn ông chững chạc kia cũng chỉ lợi dụng thoả mãn sắc đẹp của chị thôi không?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Con  gái đẹp bây giờ rất nhiều, nếu họ muốn chuyện đó thì chỉ cần bỏ tiền  chút đỉnh ra là được mà. Yêu tôi tốn kém lắm chứ bộ, nhưng tôi là người  yêu ai thì yêu sâu đậm đàng hoàng, ai lo cho tôi thứ gì tôi đều biết ơn  vì điều đó, chứ tôi không vì có một người đàn ông khác giầu có hơn, lo  lắng cho mình tốt hơn thì mình lại bỏ họ. Tôi không phải là người đứng  núi này trông núi khác. Tôi chỉ chia tay khi mối quan hệ tình cảm có vấn  đề mà thôi.

*PV:- *_Một ngày chị chi tiêu bao nhiêu tiền mà chị kêu “yêu chị tốn kém”?_

*Ngoc Trinh:- *Tiêu  thì không nhiều, mỗi lần đi cà phê tôi chỉ đi với Quỳnh Thư và anh Tiệp  thôi. Mà đi với anh Tiệp thì anh ấy trả rồi, đi với riêng Quỳnh Thư thì  Thư thích share cho vui. Xài lặt vặt thì không nhiều, nhưng tôi có mua  đồ.

*PV:- *_Nhìn vào chị bây giờ, đồ trang sức, quần áo cũng chỉ đến hơn chục ngàn thôi chứ mấy?_

*Ngọc Trinh:- *Tôi  không thích đeo trang sức nhiều. (Chỉ vào chiếc đồng hồ) đây là bạn  trai tôi tặng, cái này có mấy ngàn à, còn chiếc nhẫn là tôi đeo phong  thủy vì tôi xài tiền nhiều quá, bà thầy bói nói là đeo để chặn lại,  không thì ra hết .

 Còn quần áo thì tôi xài đủ dạng, từ hiệu đến  đồ thường đều dùng hết. Cái túi Chanel cũng 6.000 đô thôi. Tôi chỉ tốn  kém ở sinh nhật mình, mỗi lần sinh nhật là tôi đổi xe hơi. Hiện giờ tôi  đang đi xe Audi A4.

*PV:- *_Còn mỗi show chụp hình thời trang, hay đi dự tiệc chị được trả 3000 USD?_

*Ngọc Trinh:-*  Cũng tùy, không phải lúc nào mình cũng được vậy! Nhưng tôi vui vì khi  bước chân vào nghề này, được mọi người biết đến mình nhiều hơn. Tôi  thích nghề này từ nhỏ rồi, được lên báo chí và có cơ hội đi nhiều hơn,  còn tiền thì cũng kiếm vừa đủ thôi.

*PV:-* _Làm  việc với Vũ Khắc Tiệp từ năm 17 tuổi, sau một thời gian “đường ai nấy  đi” vì giận dỗi trong chuyện tình cảm, giờ đây quay lại làm việc với anh  ấy, chị cảm thấy thế?_

*Ngọc Trinh:*-  Khác thiệt!  Hợp đồng nhiều, ra đường nhiều người biết đến mình hơn  cũng thích lắm. Họ thấy mình là gọi “nữ hoàng đồ lót đó”, hoặc là “xinh  quá, nhìn chị ấy ở ngoài xinh hơn trong hình” nghe mình cũng thấy thích.

_Cảm ơn Ngọc Trinh về cuộc trò chuyện này!_


----------



## Xinh (9 Tháng chín 2012)

*Nữ Hoàng Đồ Lót Ngọc Trinh: "Tôi sẽ là người vợ hầu chồng"*

*Vẫn xinh đẹp long lanh như một cô búp bê nhưng Ngọc Trinh đã bớt hồn nhiên.*

Không trả lời phỏng vấn trực tiếp như trước, tất cả mọi cuộc trò chuyện đều được thực hiện qua mail.*Ngọc Trinh* bảo không muốn dư luận lại dậy sóng thêm nhiều. Nhưng hỏi về tính cách, Nữ hoàng Nội y chia sẻ rằng: "_Nếu được chọn lại, tôi vẫn sống như những ngày đã qua. Tôi muốn sống thật với chính con người mình"_. Ngọc Trinh khẳng định chắc nịch về điều đó dù có bị ném đá hay nhận những lời nhận xét khắc nghiệt từ người khác.

*Tôi sẽ là người vợ hầu chồng, dạy con*
_
- Sở thích của Trinh là chụp những bộ hình bikini nóng bỏng, hóa thân làm cô dâu có mang lại cho chị nhiều cảm xúc?_

- Khi mặc đồ cưới cảm giác rất thiêng liêng, khác với những bộ bikini hàng ngày, Trinh rất thích được làm cô dâu.

_- Chị đã nghĩ đến đám cưới chưa và đã có dự định sẵn sàng cho chuyện cưới xin?_

- Tuổi của tôi cũng còn nhỏ, nên chưa nghĩ đến đám cưới. Nhưng tôi mơ  ước về một gia đình sẽ có những đứa con đáng yêu vì tôi rất yêu trẻ con.

_- Bạn có nhiều người đàn ông yêu, ắt hẳn đã đôi lần nhận được những lời cầu hôn?_

- Lời tỏ tình thì nhiều nhưng cầu hôn thì vẫn chưa. Tôi đang mơ ước về  điều đó đây. Tôi cũng là cô gái mơ mộng, thích những cảnh phim Hàn Quốc,  nên những cảnh lãng mạn làm tôi rất cảm động. Tôi cũng muốn người yêu  mình cầu hôn như thế. 



​ _- Người mà Trinh kết hôn sẽ phải có các tiêu chuẩn nào? Giàu có chắc chắn cũng là một tiêu chuẩn?_

- Thành đạt cũng là tiêu chuẩn để cưới. Thành đạt mới có tiền, thì mới  lo cho tôi và gia đình được. Và người đàn ông đó còn phải là người đàn  ông bản lĩnh, phải có trách nhiệm, biết vun vén, chăm sóc gia đình.

_- Thế còn chị thì sao, nhiều người nghĩ rằng chị là người phụ nữ thích được cung phụng và chiều chuộng, như một cô búp bê bên cạnh người yêu?_

- Tôi cũng là người biết chăm sóc cho người đàn ông của mình, biết anh  ấy muốn gì, cần gì. Tính tôi rất thẳng nên bạn trai rất thương tôi.

_- Chị có hình dung mình sẽ trở thành một người vợ như thế nào không?_

- Nếu là vợ, thì tôi sẽ là người vợ hầu chồng, dạy con. Về vấn đề này  thì tôi rất tự tin. Tôi cũng là người biết chăm sóc gia đình và con cái  khi làm vợ. Cuộc sống gia đình là cuộc sống mơ ước của tôi. Tôi sẽ dành  nhiều thời gian lo cho chồng, cho con, đón chồng khi anh ấy đi làm về và  cả nhà quây quần bên nhau. Tôi muốn một gia đình có đủ các thành viên  bởi tôi thiếu mẹ từ nhỏ.

_- Nếu như ngày mai bạn cưới, thì đó sẽ là một đám cưới rình rang?_

- Style của tôi là tổ chức tiệc cưới lãng mạn theo kiểu Hàn Quốc. Đám  cưới được tổ chức ngoài trời ở bãi biển với sự tham gia của bạn bè và  người thân. 



​ _-  Nhiều người đàn ông bảo rằng yêu thì chỉ cần bồ đẹp, nhưng cưới thì  muốn vợ phải ngoan. Chị có sợ những scandal sẽ làm ảnh hưởng đến đường  hôn nhân của chị sau này?_

- Tôi rất tự tin và không lo lắng về điều này.

*Sống là không hối tiếc*

_- Ngọc Trinh công bố về việc du học ở Singapore và rời showbiz, nhưng thực tế có vẻ không phải vậy?_

- Tôi cũng còn đang đắn đó. Có thể tôi ở lại Việt Nam và kinh doanh, mở một spa, hùn hợp làm ăn với bạn bè.

_- Chị không chỉ là biểu tượng của thời trang và sắc đẹp, mà nhiều cô gái trẻ còn tôn sùng phong cách sống hưởng thụ như chị?_

 - Tôi chỉ nói về sự may mắn của mình chứ không muốn tạo ra sự ỷ lại.  Tôi cũng biết lao động và làm việc, bây giờ một hợp đồng của tôi cũng  bằng một năm làm việc của một người mẫu hạng B.

_- Tiêu xài hàng hiệu, chị nghĩ không có bạn trai liệu chị có tự đứng  vững được không? Chị nghĩ nhiều người đàn ông yêu chị là vì?_

- Trước khi có bạn trai tôi vẫn tự lập đấy thôi. Thuyền lớn thì sóng  lớn. Có lẽ tôi may mắn, quen người nào thì được người đó lo lắng, chăm  sóc chắc vì tôi có vẻ yếu đuối, mong manh. Cũng có thể là do ngoại hình  và do cách ăn mặc, có thể do thời gian gần đây, vì những bài phỏng vấn  trên mạng làm mọi người chú ý đên Trinh nhiều hơn.
 



​ _- Sau khi bị ném đá, chị vẫn xuất hiện vơi vẻ tươi tắn, chị không sợ bị soi mói và cho rằng mình chai mặt sao?_

- Tôi vẫn tự tin về ngoại hình của mình, tôi không sợ những ánh mắt soi  mói đó khi xuất hiện. Hơn nữa việc gì tôi phải buồn khi người ta muốn  thế, tôi không muốn trúng kế của họ. Tôi thường làm ngược lại. Tôi cũng  là người mạnh mẽ chứ không mong manh như vẻ bề ngoài đâu.

_- Nếu như được lựa chọn lại, Trinh có nghĩ mình sẽ chọn lựa công khai cuộc sống như đã qua?_

- Tôi cũng sẽ làm vậy thôi. Đó là bản chất thật của tôi. Tôi nói những gì tôi nghĩ và tôi cũng khuông buồn về chuyện đã qua đâu.

_- Nếu như không tham gia showbiz chị nghĩ mình sẽ làm gì?_

- Chắc tôi sẽ mở shop kinh doanh thời trang chẳng hạn. Tôi làm mẫu cho  những shop của người thân, hàng tôi mặc bán chạy quá trời.

_- Điều hạnh phúc nhất của Ngọc Trinh lúc này là gì?_

- Đó là gia đình hạnh phúc. Mọi người đã có công ăn việc làm ổn định.

_- Còn riêng với chị thì sao, chị hài lòng với chính mình chưa?_

- Bản thân tôi cũng là người đơn giản. Tôi hài lòng với cuộc sống hiện  nay. Tôi chỉ muốn tự mình kiếm tiền thông qua việc kinh doanh spa, khi  tôi còn đang nổi tiếng. _Cảm ơn chị!_


----------



## Xinh (4 Tháng mười một 2012)

*Trò chuyện với Ngọc Trinh lúc 2g sáng*

*Trò  chuyện với Ngọc Trinh khi cô vừa rời buổi họp báo ra mắt phim. Ngồi ghế  băng sau của chiếc Audi, cô cười vui vẻ khi đồng hồ lúc này đang gần 2g  sáng.*

_- Sao quê muộn vậy em?_

- Tại anh Tiệp kêu em đi dự tiệc ra mắt phim, nên giờ em mới về, chứ em  dự định về từ buổi chiều kìa. Anh Hai em đang cầm lái, nên em mới được  trò chuyện với chị.

Mà sao chị thức khuya vậy? Phụ nữ thức khuya, da sẽ không được căng mịn đâu. Lâu lâu thức thì còn được. Chị giống y Quỳnh Thư, hôm nào cô ấy cũng 3g sáng mới chịu ngủ (cười lớn khoái chí).










 -_ Sao lúc nào khuôn mặt em cũng hơn hớn khi nhắc đến nhan sắc thế?_

- Thì em thấy tự hào về vẻ đẹp tự nhiên của mình. Body đẹp nè, em không  cần ăn kiêng khem gì mà vẫn chẳng mập lên tí thịt nào. Em cũng không cần  phải tập tành khổ sở gì mà có béo lên đâu. Còn riêng khuôn mặt thì vẫn  baby, càng ngày càng non hơn mới sợ chứ.

_- Hỏi thật nhé! Em dùng botox phải không?_

- Không có đâu! Dùng cái đó thì các thớ thịt sẽ cứng đơ, khuôn mặt bị  phình ra ngộ lắm. Chị nhìn mấy người trong showbiz dùng là biết ngay mà.

- Gần đây, hoa hậu kế nhiệm em, Julia Hồ bị nghi dùng botox khiến khuôn  mặt biến đổi già hơn gần chục tuổi. Em nói gì khi có một vài bài báo cho  rằng nhan sắc của Hoa hậu Julia Hồ không sánh được nhanh sắc của Ngọc  Trinh?

- Em sở hữu nét đẹp tự nhiên, trời phú, chứ không chỉnh sửa. Còn em  không nói về người khác đâu. Chị biết tính em rồi, chẳng bao giờ nói về  người thứ ba.

_- Cho đến hiện giờ, em vẫn mê mẩn nhất vòng 3 của em đấy chứ?_

- Trước thì mê nhất, giờ mê thêm cả khuôn mặt nữa. Làm sao mà khuôn mặt  em thêm tuổi mà càng baby nha chị. Nhiều chị nói em giống Lolita, họ nói  em giống cô ấy ở chỗ là biết giá trị bản thân mình là đẹp, rồi vẻ đẹp  của cả 2 đều khêu gợi rất tự nhiên cùng với chút tiểu xảo của đàn bà.  Em  chưa đọc cuốn sách đó nên chưa biết thế nào. (Cười)










_- Nhiều người phụ nữ cũng thích khoe sự khôn ngoan, thông thái của mình. Nếu có những thứ đó, em có "khoe" luôn không?_

- Em không thông thái, không khôn mà chỉ ngoan thôi. Khi đứng trước  người đàn ông của mình, em thấy mình ngu ngốc lắm, chẳng biết gì. Em  chẳng bao giờ tự tin mình thông minh, khôn ngoan ngay trước mặt đàn ông  đâu, em luôn thấy mình thua kém họ.

Còn riêng với người đời, em chỉ thừa nhận là mình khôn ngoan thôi chứ em  lại không khôn khéo. Các chị lớn cũng nói em khôn ngoan ở cái điểm sống  thật thà. Còn em không phải là người thông minh, những điều mới mẻ khi  ai đó truyền đạt cho em, em thường tiếp thu chậm hơn người khác một  nhịp.

_- Thời buổi kinh tế khó khăn, nếu không khôn khéo sao em mở được spa  riêng cho mình?  Nhiều người phải bước chân vào showbiz hàng chục năm,  thuộc diện “có sừng có mỏ” mới mong làm nỗi như em đấy?_

- Thật ra, em là một người chi tiêu hợp lý. Em tiêu xài gì cũng ghi vào  sổ để mình biết đã xài gì trong tháng đó, tháng đó chi hết bao nhiêu  tiền để mà tháng này lỡ có tiêu nhiều thì tháng sau tiêu ít đi.

Nhưng nhìn chung, việc gì cần dùng đến tiền thì mình vẫn phải dùng thôi.  Nhưng em bị một điều, cứ buồn là sẽ đi shopping mua quần áo, mua được  một  cái đầm ưng ý là tâm trạng em tốt lên.

_- Người nổi tiếng hay chạy theo đồ hiệu, ghiền mua sắm. Em hay treo  status muốn mua đôi giầy Salvatore hay chiếc túi Hermes, thì y như rằng  em có những thứ đó ngay trong tuần ấy. Tài chính của em có... lao đao  khi em ghiền đồ hiệu như vậy không?_

_- _Em chỉ mua quần áo và đầm thôi, những thứ đó người yêu em tặng (cười). Em nói vậy, chị nghe thấy ghen tị không? (cười).

_- Tuyên bố trở thành nữ hoàng đồ lót số 1 châu Á, em đã hoàn thành được bao nhiêu % tuyên ngôn đó rồi?_

- Đó là ước mơ của em và em vẫn đang mơ điều ấy, trở thành nữ hoàng đồ  lót là con đường dài mà anh Tiệp đã định hướng cho em. Tuy nhiên, cơ hội  để thực hiện nó không phải dễ dàng. Em cũng sang Hàn Quốc, Thái Lan để  tham dự event hay những show diễn của họ.

Thời gian hơn một năm qua, em an tâm và hài lòng về cuộc sống riêng tư  của mình. Còn công việc kinh doanh của em trong thời gian tới, em sẽ kết  hợp với một thương hiệu thời trang rất nổi tiếng của Việt Nam cho ra  dòng sản phẩm mới đẹp và phù hợp với tình hình kinh tế hiện nay.
Theo _Mốt & Cuộc Sống_​


----------



## kim_minh (8 Tháng tư 2014)

Em này mặc đồ đẹp da trắng cơ mà hồi xưa nhìn hok có đẹp gì hết, đen nhẻm đúng là có tiền có khác nhỉ


----------

